# British husband canadian wife...



## triggerhappykev (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi we are planning on moving to larnaca in January and my wife is Canadian. I have a job and a british and plan on residing in cyprus and working offshore and wondering how hard it would be to get my wife to reside and working in Cyprus or if this will be hard as she is Canadian... We have read the immigration websites but we can't seem to find anything that answers our questions so was wondering if there was anyone else in this similar situation, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

triggerhappykev said:


> Hi we are planning on moving to larnaca in January and my wife is Canadian. I have a job and a british and plan on residing in cyprus and working offshore and wondering how hard it would be to get my wife to reside and working in Cyprus or if this will be hard as she is Canadian... We have read the immigration websites but we can't seem to find anything that answers our questions so was wondering if there was anyone else in this similar situation, thanks!


Hi!

No problem at all1

As you are a UK citizen she will be granted a 5 year permission to stay that is valid as long as you are together. After that she the permission will be prolonged to a unlimited one and now she can stay on her own force, meaning she dont depend on you anymore

This is the same regulations in all EU.

Anders Yuran


----------



## triggerhappykev (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm guessing the 5 year permission to stay would also mean she would be allowed to work? She's a dive instructor and is eager to work, thanks for your reply she also has indefinite leave to remain in the uk if that helps her at all


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

She has a permission to work also. Her indefinite UK permission will not help. Its more important to keep in mind that the UK one will expire after 2 years of abcense from UK. So if she want to keep it you should plan to live for some months in UK before this period of time is gone. Then a new 2 year period will start.

You can have indefinite permissions in more then 1 EU country but you need to remember this limit

Anders


----------



## triggerhappykev (Jun 30, 2012)

This is good news, as we are eager to get over there and the hassle of applying for a uk passport at this moment in time is lengthy and expensive, thanks for answering our questions! We are over for a week in october, do you know where we can go to ask questions about residency ect???


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

triggerhappykev said:


> This is good news, as we are eager to get over there and the hassle of applying for a uk passport at this moment in time is lengthy and expensive, thanks for answering our questions! We are over for a week in october, do you know where we can go to ask questions about residency ect???


It should be the local Immigration Branch of the Police

Anders


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

be aware though that when you apply for residency permit you will have to wait two months for your appointment to be interviewed, this is normal for all applicants. The immigration department says that until your partner actually obtains the yellow (pink) slip (Alien Registration Certificate) then your partner cannot work but Im not 100% sure on this as it actually goes against the guidance within section 28 of the EU directive, i'm going to investigate this further are come back to you as we are at this stage of the process.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

peterandyana said:


> be aware though that when you apply for residency permit you will have to wait two months for your appointment to be interviewed, this is normal for all applicants. The immigration department says that until your partner actually obtains the yellow (pink) slip (Alien Registration Certificate) then your partner cannot work but Im not 100% sure on this as it actually goes against the guidance within section 28 of the EU directive, i'm going to investigate this further are come back to you as we are at this stage of the process.


You have to check because I found out that the ARC is suspended, at least for EU citizens. But if you still get it, it should be issued directly. The intervju is for the recidence permit, not for the ARC

On the other hand the permission to work comes with the permission to stay and not with the tourist Visa

Anders


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> You have to check because I found out that the ARC is suspended, at least for EU citizens. But if you still get it, it should be issued directly. The intervju is for the recidence permit, not for the ARC
> 
> On the other hand the permission to work comes with the permission to stay and not with the tourist Visa
> 
> Anders



Hey Anders, good to hear from you friend - from what was issued to us by the immigration department a couple weeks ago and in specific relation to the MEU2A form (for non EU applicant) the following documents are required for the issues of the residence card for non EU family members of EU citizen (this applies to the british husband and canadian wife)

1) valid passport and copies of same
2) two passport sized photos
3) *copy of the alien book (ARC)*
4) duly certified copy of marriage certificate
5) certificate of cohabitation
6) if EU members is employed - copy of employment form
7) confirmation from the social insurance services
8) if application is self employed the evidence of income

also for application, both parties must be present together at interview

maybe you are correct in that the ARC is disolved and won't be issued, in which case one would then expect a residency permit (EEA) to be issued to the non EU spouse??


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

peterandyana said:


> Hey Anders, good to hear from you friend - from what was issued to us by the immigration department a couple weeks ago and in specific relation to the MEU2A form (for non EU applicant) the following documents are required for the issues of the residence card for non EU family members of EU citizen (this applies to the british husband and canadian wife)
> 
> 1) valid passport and copies of same
> 2) two passport sized photos
> ...


If I compare by Germany, and they follow the law strict, the Permission must be issued before the Visa expires. In Germany it took 2 weeks.

This is the latest text I have found on on Cyprus immigration

"Registration procedures and residence permits

I) In order for European citizens to enter and remain in the Republic of Cyprus for a period of less than 3 months they must hold a valid identity card or passport.
Family members of a citizen of an EU Member State who are not EU Member State nationals and who accompany the citizen or arrive in the Republic of Cyprus to meet the citizen must hold a valid passport and consular authentication of the passport (save where the said person holds a residence permit or permanent resident permit).
II) In order to stay in Cyprus for more than 3 months the following are required:
· A valid identity card or passport
· Paid or unpaid unemployment (self-employment) in Cyprus, or
· Registration in a private or public institution for the purpose of pursuing studies, including vocational training courses, or
· Full sickness insurance cover for yourself and all the members of your family and sufficient financial resources for yourself and all the members of your family so that you are not dependent on the social welfare system of Cyprus.
III) EU Member State citizens and members of their family who are also citizens of EU Member States shall be obliged to register with the Census Records and Migration Department within four months of arrival.
VI) The members of a family of an EU Member State citizen who accompany the citizen or arrive in Cyprus to meet that citizen must submit an application for a ‘residence permit’ for the member of a family of an EU Member State citizen, within four months of their arrival in Cyprus."


----------

